# topping at the second node



## hobohippy (Apr 2, 2007)

i have 3 plants about 4inces tall,but i decided to top one of them at the 2nd node to see if i could get a plant with 2 straght stalks.the other two plants i left alone.do think this would work or will it stress the plant into a male?
:bong:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 2, 2007)

It should be fine but what if it's already male?


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 2, 2007)

i wouldnt of topped it so soon. shoulda waited longer.


----------

